

Let’s Hope Machines Take Our Jobs: We Want Wealth, Not Jobs - logicchains
https://mises.org/library/let%E2%80%99s-hope-machines-take-our-jobs-we-want-wealth-not-jobs

======
jklein11
I found the article to be a bit hand wavy. Specifically the bit about one hour
of work being worth $.01 but $.01 being worth $15,000 in todays dollars. These
numbers were just plucked out of thin air for rhetoric.

However, the article's essential argument that efficiency will improve quality
of life makes sense. As we automate difficult tasks, the products created by
these tasks should have a reduced cost.

